# Windows 8.1: Everything You Need to Know



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft has revealed many of the new features, improvements and, yes, do-overs coming in Windows 8.1, the first major upgrade to Windows 8. Formerly called "Windows Blue," Windows 8.1 has three main themes: making the user interface more friendly, adding new abilities and  perhaps most important  including support for smaller-screen devices.

The small-screen support had been previously announced, and Microsoft says the update will be available to all Windows 8 devices before the end of the year. It won't cost Windows 8 users a dime, and the changes will apply to both Windows 8 and Windows RT devices.

We met with Microsoft to go over the changes in detail. Although there wasn't time to go over everything that will be new in Windows 8.1, they took us through all the major upgrades in Windows 8.1.

Read More


----------

